# strong sativa versus indica



## Growver (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi there, I'm smoking some excellent Hawaiian Snow from the Greenhouse Seed Company and it's almost a pure sativa. I grew it myself, when growing it had long slender leaves and took almost 18-20 weeks to mature when flowering started... and it could have gone even longer still, but I ran out of time and had to harvest at that point. Everything I've read says that sativas are known for their energetic properties when smoked, more sexual and it's a good body high. However most people who smoke or eat this week says it very much relaxes them and puts them to sleep. Hmm wtf?? I'm also smoking something called KGB from the Vancouver Island Seed Company, a late harvest heavy indica that was a short, stout, strong plant that grew easily in my closet and had thick leaves. Combined with a relatively short flowering cycle, this must be a mostly indica variety. Instead of providing couch lock and slo-mo type experiences I find that it energizes me and my friends who try it. Whether it's smoked or eaten in brownies it's more energetic than a sativa... and quite the opposite of what I've read most people experience with indicas. Hmm... Sometimes I like to mix both types of weed into the same vaporizer or joint and it's a nice mix of high. I think I'd like to breed these plants together and see how they turn out. Next up on the grow shelf is some Himalayan Gold from Greenhouse, I hope it's similar to the great black hash I had up in northern India in the Kulu and Parvatti valleys... I will report back in a few months. Finally, a question: any ideas why my experiences (and those of my friends) are darn near exactly the opposite of what I've read about sativa and indica smoking experiences? Maybe I'm reading the wrong shit? I don't know much except how it seems to affect me and the reports coming from my friends... none of whom know I've grown this stuff myself.  thanks, hmm, Growver


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 6, 2013)

I grow landrace sativas... never experienced that, my friends won't even smoke some of my Columbia strains swearing their laced. Did you check trichomes? Amber trichs on a sativa are no good really, makes you stupid and hazey, forgetful and relaxed...cbns and such

Many fast flowering indica type plants, c99 comes to mind. Are bred for their sativa qualities whether high thcv or just low cbds


----------

